# Feel like SH*T! and feel like a whale



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

As a few of you know, i sprained my foot last week (i thought it was broke but i went to hospital and the nurse said its just sprained thank god!) but i havent been able to workout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i know its nothing because its only been about 5 days but i have weighed myself for the first time in about 2 month and all my weight has almost been put back on and im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pissed off about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to be just over 11 stone when i was 14/15 and i lost ALOT of weight i got down to just less than 9 stone by doing the paul mckenna plan and working out but now i weighed myself again and im almost creeping back upto 11 stone and i feel sick
loads of people have told me i dont even look 10 stone but my legs are the main problem, they are short and fat and i have a big butt lol it doesnt bother me much because i dont care how much i weigh as long as its under 10 stone (im happy when im under double figures) but now i feel like crying my eyes out and just going for a 10 mile run to get all the disguistin fat off me.

im goin on holiday in 16 days and ive tried on some holday clothes earlier today and all my bikinis (i have enough bikinis for every day of the month!) and a few of them were a lil tighter than last year but im gona try my hardest to lose abit of weight before my hols

does anybody have any good advice for quick weight loss?  i only have 2 weeks!  i might go on the special k because ive lost about 6lbs + everytime ive done it but its really hard for me to workout until my foot has fully healed.
Ive been doing 100 sit ups each night because i cant do anything with my legs because i dont want anything to happen to my foot.
i really feel like crap it just feels like im going back to the stage where im the 'fat girl' and i just wanna be happy again


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

It really sucks having a sprained ankle because you can't do anything.  For SURE don't try working out on it before it's healed because that's one good way to seriously injure yourself and cause permanent damage - then you really won't be able to workout.  I'd say load up on water and watch your salt intake so you don't get bloated and stick with the Special K plan if it's worked for you in the past.  As for getting any exercise in...keep doing the sit-ups and maybe try doing some light weights with your arms or some push-ups (on your knees aka "girl-style" so you're not putting any pressure on your ankle).  Other than that, get outta your head - you're a gorgeous girl and your bf is gonna think you're hot even if you did gain a couple of pounds.  Sure it's piss-poor timing, but you're going on vacation, so just enjoy yourself!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks for the advice im gonna do some sit ups and as many push ups as possible lol i also have some small weights which are pretty usefull

x


----------



## Brittni (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you have an excersize ball? You can do loads w/o using your ankle, just search on the internet for things. Oh and btw the butt is the biggest muscle in your body so work that shizzittt! haha! Muscle burns fat so you might as well! 

Also, what about doing swimmers? Lay on back, and lift up one arm with opposite leg...really good for strengthening core.... it's about building muscle to lose weight for long-term weight loss...

As for a temp. solution, if you can stick to 9 days of fruit + veggie then try Fat Smash Diet and you'll lose 10lb easy but of course it's basically water weight.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't have any weight loss tips.

But I can tell you to stop f***ing bugging because you look lovely. 

I've gained 60lbs since this time last year :/ I don't have any excuses to make. I'm lazy LOL


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

i have an exercise ball somewhere.. ill have to look for it tomorrow!


----------



## rbella (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree, you are gorgeous and I would love to look like you!! BTW, what the hell is a stone?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's equivalent to 13-14 pounds.

Weight loss is mostly about what you eat, but you should still exercise too. Even light weight lifting will help right now because the afterburn lasts a long time, longer than cardio even though you won't burn as much while lifting. It'll still help. I don't think the special k diet is all that great because you can do it with any food, it's all about the limitations on calories really and it's limiting the nutrients that your body needs.


----------



## Penn (Jun 19, 2008)

I think you could try doing some pilates it really works out your core and I don't think you have to be on your feet to do it. At least from what I remember...it's been awhile since I've worked out, but you shouldn't beat yourself so much over it because you're still gorgeous and from your pictures you don't look fat at all. Best of luck to you and I hope your ankle heals soon


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry to here you are feeling this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have had this British heart institute diet on my computer for ages. You do the diet for 3 days at a time and it says you can lose 10lbs then the other 3 days eat normally but dont over do it. I havent tried it yet because there is beans on it and I hate them haha. 

BRITISH HEART INSTITUTE DIET  <<< Thats the link. 

Hope your foot feels better soon x


----------



## Jot (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Sorry to here you are feeling this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have had this British heart institute diet on my computer for ages. You do the diet for 3 days at a time and it says you can lose 10lbs then the other 3 days eat normally but dont over do it. I havent tried it yet because there is beans on it and I hate them haha. 

BRITISH HEART INSTITUTE DIET <<< Thats the link. 

Hope your foot feels better soon x_

 
i've done this diet - its yak but it does work for quick wins (not 10lbs!! but some) its probably not that good for you and nothing beats healthy eating but i know how you feel and just want a quick boost.
You do look great hun but its how it makes you feel that is important.
xxxxx


----------



## ratmist (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm sorry you aren't feeling great, but the fact is, 2 weeks is too short of a time to make any real weight loss that isn't through exercise.  You're injured so you can't really work out.

All I'd say is that you know what it takes to lose the weight with a good, balanced diet and exercise.  When your foot is healed and you get back to exercising, ease back into your normal routine and you should see the weight come back off.  Chances are, it was water retention that you put on in such a short amount of time.


----------



## ratmist (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I agree, you are gorgeous and I would love to look like you!! BTW, what the hell is a stone?_

 
1 stone = 14 lbs exactly.


----------



## frocher (Jun 19, 2008)

......


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 19, 2008)

awww, sorry to hear your feeling this way!

I was feeling like that until last week so I started the South Beach diet.  I dont have an event to lose it for, just doing it to loose weight generally. 

I think the only way you can see results in two weeks is to limit your carbs.  Cos u dont have too much to lose, if you just make sure you only have carbs for brekf or lunch only... 

So have toast for breakfast, salad for lunch and then soup or chicken/fish with vegetables for dinner... and snack on low fat yogurt or nuts etc.  Completely cut out sugar and you will see a diff in like one week! Ive lost 5llbs since Sat, so I am 100% positive you can do it too!!

Good luck hun
xxx


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 19, 2008)

i workout like a nut to lose weight fast which u obviosly cannot do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u need to just eat super super healthy (lots of fiber/protein) and no exercise shouldnt matter. drink tons of water and dont take in any xtra liquid calories at all(sodas,juice, ect.)


----------



## Patricia (Jun 19, 2008)

i can't say much that it hasn't been said already but i think you look HOT and i'm sure your bf thinks so

if the special k works for you then go for it

good luck x


----------



## Evey (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't worry babe! You're a beautiful girl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you'll lose the weight once you're able to get back to your regular routine. Try incorporating more protein in your diet and stay away from too many starches and sugars...try having 1 starch a day and that might help you lose the weight faster.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 19, 2008)

Hun, have u got this months edition of Glamour magazine (the one with free Bene gloss) - It has a great bikini body special towards the back...

It specifies what to eat and what workouts to do if you have like 1 month or 2 weeks etc til your hol...  

Check it out.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Hun, have u got this months edition of Glamour magazine (the one with free Bene gloss) - It has a great bikini body special towards the back...

It specifies what to eat and what workouts to do if you have like 1 month or 2 weeks etc til your hol... 

Check it out._

 
ive got that magazine aswell! just flicked through it once
thanks for tellin me


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 19, 2008)

Ooooo I can write you up a work out plan if you want? The one I am doing with my personal trainer.
And your not fat. Your BOOOTIFUL! =)
Girl your something special and dont let anyone think you are not pretty because you have curves! =) I would kill for your body!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Ooooo I can write you up a work out plan if you want? The one I am doing with my personal trainer.
And your not fat. Your BOOOTIFUL! =)
Girl your something special and dont let anyone think you are not pretty because you have curves! =) I would kill for your body!_

 

that would be great kayte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!! x


----------



## florabundance (Jun 19, 2008)

whoever said the galmour magazine workout - i agree! it's simple, effective and doesnt require too much pressure on ur ankle.
while its still hurtin just make sure what u eat is healthy as possible..lots of fruit, vegetables..low fat snacks (which im sure u do anyway).
but like everyones been saying - ur beautiful as is, and a couple of pounds wont make that big a difference.
once ur up and about they will go so quickly anyway!
hope u feel better soon chick


----------



## User93 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey hun, i cant say anything, cause im a noob and have no idea how but a lbs is lol... we use kilo's. But i bet you're SO exagerating! You look smoking hot, i've seen your pics. I need to lose 5 kilos, and im such a dork, i eat a lot every day all the same. I can only suggest avoiding any cakes, bread, sugar etc... Im glad to hear thats just a stretch! And cmooon, cheer up, imagine how ruined the vacation would be if you actually broke a leg! Thats all ok!


----------



## alexthepink (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_awww, sorry to hear your feeling this way!

I was feeling like that until last week so I started the South Beach diet.  I dont have an event to lose it for, just doing it to loose weight generally. 
_

 

I'm also doing South Beach, I've lost 4 pounds over 4 days so far...it is quite hard cutting out carbs but it seems to be working!  I put on loads of weight working abroad (and eating loads of yummy hotel breakfasts / room service!).

Good luck
xx


----------



## User49 (Jun 20, 2008)

You have a gorgeous face and you seem really nice. don't let a few pounds get you down! I used to be a small size 12 and now I'm like a large 12 bordering on 14 and I used to get worked up about it but it's not all that counts. Honestly as soon as your foot gets better you'll be up again! Don't beat yourself up! xx


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry if this is a tad late but do the pilates 100's about 5x a day... your feet won't affect anything and it tones thighs, legs, and arms at the same time

Pilates 100s Exercises | ExpertVillage Videos

like that but lower your feet as much as possible... i try for like 6" off the floor
and if you dont have a ball like that use a soccer (or I guess football there) ball






well ya know what i mean

also try to stay off of sodium... it holds on to water and adds to water weight

and eat as much fiber as possible

hth xx


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

Did you check your body mass index calculator?  It's not totally accurate because its on the computer, but it made me feel a lot more normal when i feel fat. Calculate your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator   As long as you are in the normal range I wouldn't freak out yet.
People have always said I have great legs.   I do two things that i don't tell everyone, even the husband, lol.. 
First i recommend you do some basic stretches especially for your legs. AND BE CAREFUL NOT TO REINJURE YOUR FOOT!!
1. stand with the balls of your feet on the stairs.  slowly go down and stretch the back of your legs, hold it for a few seconds then go up on your tip toes and squeeze your butt together.  do this until you can't do anymore daily. You'll really feel it in all the leg muscles. This really makes your legs slim and lovely.    My gymnastics teacher taught me this along time ago.
2. Do sits for your butt. stand with your legs about shoulder length apart and squat down, holding your arms out in front of you squeeze your butt, hold it and come back up and repeat. Do them until you can't do any more.  My friend that is a dancer (exotic) taught me that one and although i can't see my butt, it fits into clothes nicely.
More than likely the weight will come off easier this time because you were working out and on a plan.  If your avatar picture is what you are now, I'd say your just fine looking and just feeling down from lack of activity.  I'm sure you will look fine in a bikini and alot of it is attitude in how you wear it, so be assured that you are hot


----------



## catz1ct (Jun 26, 2008)

I know how your feeling. I currently feel the same! I used to be about a stone lighter about 2 years ago and now I feel like such a podge and I can't seem to shift the weight. 

I really should do some good exercise, i'd like to get into running but I don't feel safe enough to run on my own around here on the evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping things will change next year when I get my own house.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I don't have any weight loss tips.

But I can tell you to stop f***ing bugging because you look lovely. 
_

 





You look _fab_ hun, relax and *enjoy* your holiday!


----------

